# Installer required



## Silverwizard (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi all,
We are looking for someone in the Marinha Grande area to install a salamander type of woodburner into our existing fireplace,wondered if any of you good people out there know of anyone in this area that you would recommend.We would appreciate someone who was a tidy,competent worker who won't rip us off (just had a v.bad experience with an alleged builder,who quoted us one price,charged another MUCH higher price,& then flooded the property below us!!)
Your assistance would be much appreciated.


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Silverwizard said:


> Hi all,
> We are looking for someone in the Marinha Grande area to install a salamander type of woodburner)


This company has been around a good while and we used them last year. If asked, would have no hestiation in recommending them highly.

http://www.firesofportugal.com/


----------



## Silverwizard (Nov 21, 2009)

MrBife said:


> This company has been around a good while and we used them last year. If asked, would have no hestiation in recommending them highly.
> 
> Fires Of Portugal


Many thanks,I will ring them on Monday!


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



Silverwizard said:


> Many thanks,I will ring them on Monday!


Silly me it must be the sun. "installer" i thought you had a computer problem.:clap2::clap2::clap2:

Peter


----------

